# what about the bear???



## Manny (Mar 5, 2010)

In Chinese culture and other oriental cultures too the maximun animals are the tigger and the dragon, but what about the bear? I am not a tigger not even a dragon but I consider myself a bear. I am a 42 years old man with some bacon, my punches and kicks are pretty hard but I am lacking flexibility and have no quick and speed like the tigger or dragon.

Some years ago when I went with my youngest daugther to see the movie Kung Fu Panda I felt very conected with Po, and in some ways Iam Kung Fu Panda.

Manny


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 5, 2010)

Manny said:


> In Chinese culture and other oriental cultures too the maximun animals are the tigger and the dragon, but what about the bear? I am not a tigger not even a dragon but I consider myself a bear. I am a 42 years old man with some bacon, my punches and kicks are pretty hard but I am lacking flexibility and have no quick and speed like the tigger or dragon.
> 
> Some years ago when I went with my youngest daugther to see the movie Kung Fu Panda I felt very conected with Po, and in some ways Iam Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> Manny


The Norse use the term Berserker, which means, to wear the Bear-Shirt. Perhaps you are a viking at heart.:viking2:
Sean


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.thingsasian.com/stories-photos/2363

here's a supposed story of how those animals got picked.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think at least one form of Hsing-yi (not sure due to spelling in "English" if it's the same as Xingyi) has a Bear form.

It may also be a reflection of the different visibility/actions of the European/Western bears versus Asian bears.  I don't know if there's a difference or not -- that's just a thought.


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know Manny, real bears (not pandas) are bad tempered animals that get their way with sheer size, brute force, and intimidation. That's not the image that most martial artists would prefer.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 8, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> I think at least one form of Hsing-yi (not sure due to spelling in "English" if it's the same as Xingyi) has a Bear form.


Yup, same!
Hsing-yi = Wade Giles
Xingyi = Pinyin

Regarding the form, it is actually the Eagle-Bear

Bagua does have a bear form though.

Here is a video of Bear Boxing in action.

Here is a good link to information on Xingyi and it's 12 animals



girlbug2 said:


> I don't know Manny, real bears (not pandas) are bad tempered animals that get their way with sheer size, brute force, and intimidation. That's not the image that most martial artists would prefer.


Um... what are you talking about?  Pandas are mean as hell, responsible for the mauling and deaths of many people both in the wild and captivity.  You don't hear about it as often due to them being endangered, but they are still vicious animals who defend there territory just like any other animal.  They are also omnivores who will kill and eat other animals for food.  Don't let the bamboo fool you. 

Likewise Tigers are stalking predators that hunt and kill weaker animals: is that something a MAist should strive to become?  How about the Snake?  Ever hear anyone referred to as a snake in a positive way?

The animal forms exist as methods of fighting and to develop their fighting spirit, not to emulate the animal in your daily life.

However, such " personal images/perceptions" would be good in times past when there was a recognized warrior class.  If you were strong imposing and intimidating, you were respected and feared as a warrior, which means you were successful.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 8, 2010)

Manny said:


> Some years ago when I went with my youngest daugther to see the movie Kung Fu Panda I felt very conected with Po, and in some ways Iam Kung Fu Panda.


I love that movie 

So if my math is right, you were born in 1968 which would make you a Yin aspect Earth Roster (unless you were born before Feb 5th, then you would be a Yang aspect Earth Monkey).  Can you confirm this?


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Mar 8, 2010)

Manny said:


> In Chinese culture and other oriental cultures too the maximun animals are the tigger and the dragon, but what about the bear? I am not a tigger not even a dragon but I consider myself a bear. I am a 42 years old man with some bacon, my punches and kicks are pretty hard but I am lacking flexibility and have no quick and speed like the tigger or dragon.
> 
> Some years ago when I went with my youngest daugther to see the movie Kung Fu Panda I felt very conected with Po, and in some ways Iam Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> Manny


 

Someone need a bear-hug???
LOL!
Back to the animal of the bear, from the southern temple, the "Bear" style was one that was Full of "Strength" and "Over-powering" it's opponent.
So, the shaolin pratitioners, created style based off those types of techniques.A controversial kempo, "The 5 circling tigers" was rumored to be actually from a rare bear form.
(5 circling tigers: As opponent punches in with straight right to face, cat stance back with right leg, so left foot is forward, then left hand downward circular tiger block to wrist.step out quickly with left leg to opponent's 45 outside of opponent's right leg, simultaneously delivering a right tiger claw/palm strike to opponent's ear.Right hand Bear paw to back of opponent's head/neck area, pull head down with the strike.(Bear paw is like tiger claw, but all fingers are together, like a leapar'd paw, kingda a combo a forearm/monkey paw strike)
Slight right knee to groin, simultaneously performing a right downward elbow to spine.
(2 options after that: DM 19 ending, as in grab head, open door step, drive opponent's head into ground
Or:
guillotine choke/neck break.)


----------



## Manny (Mar 8, 2010)

Xinglu said:


> I love that movie
> 
> So if my math is right, you were born in 1968 which would make you a Yin aspect Earth Roster (unless you were born before Feb 5th, then you would be a Yang aspect Earth Monkey). Can you confirm this?


.


October 22th 1967 what animal am I?

Manny


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 8, 2010)

Manny said:


> .
> 
> 
> October 22th 1967 what animal am I?
> ...



Yang aspect Earth Monkey.  Which explains you tendency towards the playful (Monkey) and your tendency towards Worry (Earth).  Earth people also tend to have "healthier" constitutions (like a bear ).


----------



## Manny (Mar 9, 2010)

Xinglu said:


> Yang aspect Earth Monkey. Which explains you tendency towards the playful (Monkey) and your tendency towards Worry (Earth). Earth people also tend to have "healthier" constitutions (like a bear ).


 
Well..... yes I am bit hilaryus some times and yes I'm like panda bear, helatier mmmmm what can I say, not to much but at least I train in a regular basis and this has helped to not gain more weight.

Manny


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2010)

In the qi gong set "Five Animals Frolic", there is a "bear" portion to it.  Here is a clip to some of it ( I know NOTHING about the set or what it is supposed to look like, so I can't comment about the clip).





 
Interesting book called "The Animal in You". that you take a short test and based on your answers identifies an animal personality to you.

http://www.amazon.com/Animal-You-Di...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268152931&sr=1-1

Might be interesting to see how you match up.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 9, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> I don't know Manny, real bears (not pandas) are bad tempered animals that get their way with sheer size, brute force, and intimidation. That's not the image that most martial artists would prefer.


 
Bad tempered?  I don't see how that is any different than a tiger.  I'll lay money that there are more human deaths due to tigers than to North American bears.  Size wise, tigers average to be larger than black bears, and the largest males are comparable to many brown bears, the largest male browns species will dwarf the tiger.  As for intimidation, just about every animal postures and displays dominance postures, right down to the bugs, so that isn't really a factor.

But martial arts totems are filled with all kinds of silly identifications, Praying mantis?  Are you really big into sexual cannibalism?  Humans fight like humans, not other species of animals.


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 9, 2010)

i like beer..... Dos XX to be exact.....

Ohhhhh, the animal.... well drink enough and you'll be a bear!


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 9, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> In the qi gong set "Five Animals Frolic", there is a "bear" portion to it. Here is a clip to some of it ( I know NOTHING about the set or what it is supposed to look like, so I can't comment about the clip).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqNhFkOYGiE.


 Looks like he's trying to tonify Earth meridians. But it also looks like hippy qigong.  I'd like to see where he got it from and how it is preformed by them before forming an opinion on it's validity.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2010)

Xinglu said:


> Looks like he's trying to tonify Earth meridians. But it also looks like hippy qigong. I'd like to see where he got it from and how it is preformed by them before forming an opinion on it's validity.


 
Agreed.  here is another clip of the 5 animals.  From a quick read, there is the more "new age" health version, and then there is the older more combat oriented qi gong version.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 9, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Agreed.  here is another clip of the 5 animals.  From a quick read, there is the more "new age" health version, and then there is the older more combat oriented qi gong version.


Now *that* I am familiar with.  

It's just like Taijiquan, there is the hippies dance they call Taiji, and then there is the combat method.

Where's Xue when you need someone to rip on what the hippies keep doing to Wudang teachings.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 10, 2010)

Xinglu said:


> Now *that* I am familiar with.
> 
> It's just like Taijiquan, there is the hippies dance they call Taiji, and then there is the combat method.
> 
> Where's Xue when you need someone to rip on what the hippies keep doing to Wudang teachings.


 
Exactly!  Xue could probably also give a more detailed explanation on the 5 animal frolics set.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 11, 2010)

Well my first reservation is that the bear is not one of the "5 animals" in any telling of the 5 animals I've ever heard.  Part of the 12, sometimes. So methinks that some hippiemancy be afoot.  Furthermore, it just looks off.  The one you posted of the guy from Wudang did not include the bear and his form was good.  When I was going to school for TCM, we had some teachers that did that hippie qigong... needless to say I avoided their classes.


----------

